# Fancy Pigeon Breeder from Pakistan



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

I in pakistan breed in one pair in one cage, the measurments are 3 feet deep, 2 feet wide and 2 feet high, i have some 70 breeding pairs of fantails, indian fantails, frillback, jacobins and pouters, sending u pictures of my avaries, hope to hear from u.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

zaheer minhas said:


> I in pakistan breed in one pair in one cage, the measurments are 3 feet deep, 2 feet wide and 2 feet high, i have some 70 breeding pairs of fantails, indian fantails, frillback, jacobins and pouters, sending u pictures of my avaries, hope to hear from u.


Are they always in those cages? Or do you let them out?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Your birds are lovely, I saw the pics on the other thread. Do they all have access to a nice big aviary?


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

very nice pics,,,,I suggest u add some recent ones too


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Can I see some frillback photos?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the measurments. You obviously know what you are doing.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice setup, you must keep busy taking care of them in individual cages.


----------

